# Ant sounds from "Them"



## Dinosaur1972

I'll try to work on these tomorrow and get them to you tomorrow night.


----------



## nightbeasties

This video:
http://www.metacafe.com/watch/213972/them/

Can be downloaded, converted to wav or mp3, and you can cut out the sounds you need with a free program like Audacity. Unless you have something better.

Does that help?

eta- sorry I didn't see someone had already replied!


----------



## Dark lord

I loved that movie, those 'ol black & white 50's horror flicks were just corny enough to enjoy ! Here's a sound file I extended from that movie. 
http://www.4shared.com/audio/8v5deAuB/Them_2.html


----------



## Dinosaur1972

Love all the bug movies ... Them, Tarantula, Black Scorpion ... and my favorite, the Deadly Mantis.


----------



## Dinosaur1972

THEM Ants.


----------



## talkingcatblues

I just watched that movie again a couple of months ago - thanks for the sound effect!


----------



## Decorinator

We adored this movie as kids - seemed like they reran it constantly - at the time it seemed so plausible, and it scared the dickens out of us!
After we'd seen it often enough, we loved to imitate the zoned out little girl, "Them, Them, THEM!

Thanks for the download, Dark Lord. Not sure where I can use it, but a creepy sound that's definitely worth having!


----------



## Dark lord

& if anyone remembers all these being run on sat nite favorite in the 70's- Creature Features with Bob Wilkins ! 
Popcorn & corny black 'n white Scfi's on Creature Features, & I don't care how old that makes me feel, cause those WERE the days ! 

Thanx Dinosaur1972, those are great, better than the one I found on youtube.


----------

